# 'Experienced' female lizards attract greater attention from male lizards



## News Bot (May 19, 2010)

*Published On:* 18-May-10 02:00 PM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

Female sagebrush lizards with greater courtship experience are more likely to be courted by their male counterparts, according to a recent study.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## TassieHerper (May 19, 2010)

The article on jackys is interesting as well. I have also read a 12 page study on the bio and sexual dimorphism in mountain dragons that was also quite interesting, but for me it raised more questions and answered very little lol.


----------

